# Pre Approval



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

I was wondering how much prepping etc that people did in the run up to panel? 

E.g did you buy things, did you do much in the lo's to be room etc.

We've done nothing yet and were nearly 4 weeks away from panel, nothing except a couple of stair gates in preparation for getting our dog used to them, our spare room is currently a standard single room with a bed etc but we've done absolutely nothing in prep as we're kind of thinking we can't until we have the infamous 'Yes' or at least we hope we do! 

Did others feel like this and do nothing or did you just kind of progress with a presumed yes in your heads and make purchases etc.

I'm constantly 'dream' shopping nursery sets, buggies etc etc and desperately  holding back and   for a yes.... so hard when the days are going sooooo slow!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you mean approval panel or matching panel? X


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Just to add I know we should be reading reading reading but just can't think straight as I have a 'baby' head (or lo head rather)


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry Adoptiondreams, Approval panel


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We decorated in neutral colour, put new carpet down and left single bed in the room. However we were approved for 1 or 2 between 0-5 so it was easier to get things once we had a date for matching panel.
No harm in looking and making lists.


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

The only things that we have bought are a Boofle dog hottie and a shaun the sheep hottie which we hope will be the transition cuddlies. We are going for 2 boys aged 3-7 years. 

Our loft is being converted just now and the two downstairs rooms for the boys are currently cluttered with all sorts, that said we will manage to decorate the rooms and get new carpets down before approval panel, but after that we intend to leave the rooms until were matched and finish them off then.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a bit like you. We have panel in 7 weeks and I've bought quite a bit already (don't shot me) lol. I have bought the furniture and other general bits and bobs lol x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Ooh have you adoption dreams? aren't you nervous?

Come on then what exactly have you bought? Im so envious!  

Loopylou our room is already neutral but with girlie bedding as my friends girls have always treated us as a home from home, can't wait to empty it all and freshen it up with paint and stuff.

Weemoofrazz sounds lovely the hotties that you have brought, what a good idea! I like the Shaun the sheep from JL, one that goes on the cot and makes soothing sounds and then a miniature version snuggy type cuddly toy.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol I sure have...

Three piece white furniture set - went for the cot bed instead of just the cot. In fact this is it here https://www.pramcentre.co.uk/cots-cot-beds-furniture/room-sets/vib-dax-dlx-3pc-room-set/22062#content

I've also bought stair gate, blankets, feeding materials, potty, step up, toys, books... Lol lots!

Not nervous as such as I'm 99% confident approval will go ahead without any hic-ups. I've asked the store to hold onto furniture until after approval lol x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We have books, bath toys, curtains and sheets which were all brought in the sale. We also have safety equiptment!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow I luuuuurve that set its exactly what I've been looking for, what a bargain!! How did you go about buying and getting them to hold it then?? Are they going to deliver etc when the time comes?

babas you've got more than me too, I need to get shopping eeeek!

I reeeeeeaaaaaaalllly want that nursery set


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

We have brought a pushchair, it's the maxi cosi new Loola. It can be used for childminding should the worse happen
Also brought this http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23371966&cp=&parentPage=search
brand new on ebay for £40, we were going to import one from America so it was a bargain we could not pass up. Again if the worst happens we can donate to a charity.

Have lots of books in a sling bookcase to cover adoption and two mums stories, but can be used by childminding kiddies if need be 

The rest of the house is filled with toys etc due to our job so kids stuff everywhere lol.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow Disney that cots lush too, and your right an absolute bargain, I luv the american style with the high side, soooo scared to do anything though, like you say at least you can get use with childminding or for  that price give it away.

I don't know why I'm so scared, the only thing I'm worried that can fail us is my weight as its going up and up from eating with comfort trying to get through this time   I know I can shift it but can't get my mind on it with all the waiting


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Tell me about it lol, it's really hard that I have to shift x amount of pounds in the next 8 weeks, I know I'm doing well but it's stressing me big time now. If we hadn't been deferred last time it wouldn't be so bad but it's next time or never


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

oh god, did you get deferred due to your weight? Thats awful, why take you to panel to defer you when they could tell you that before? Im really really scared about it


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Ps you'll do it, you've been doing blooming well and it'll show that your making a huge effort, keep it going!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

My take on it is that it's much more fun to be shopping for YOUR LO than for the idea of a LO, if you see what I mean.  Plus, once you're linked/matched, you may need to buy specific things with your LO in mind, i.e. that are similar to what they're used to, familiar to them.  Of course, it depends what age they are I know.

We decorated in neutral, bought bare wood furniture, and waited to paint it until we knew what LO's room at FC's was like.  Apart from that I think I bought a second-hand off-road type buggy, as I knew that no matter what we'd need one as we live a very rural area.  

It's a very exciting time!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

We paid for the furniture and mattress and they asked what date we would like it delivered and built - I went for a few weeks after panel. They were absolutely fine with that and no questions asked - they said they get many adoptive parents in buying!

We will paint the bedroom a neutral colour and then add to it once we're matched with our LO. We can discuss likes/ dislikes with FC and then decorate room for LO coming home. I refuse to 'copy' everything the FC does which is why I have went for the furniture that we like and is suited to our decor etc - can't possibly keep everything the same it's not manageable. Hopefully during intros we can have a secure transisition period and FC can use our bedding etc to get the LO used to it. 

I have really enjoyed buying general bits and bobs it gives me hope and keeps me going x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our guest room was a double room with bed and computer desk ect. We had bought our furniture set we wanted but didnt build or change guest room until we got our yes. As soon as we were approved that weekend there was no stopping us. The guest room is now a lovely haven ready for when we are matched.


----------

